# new golfer wood selection



## yorkiedom (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all I have been playing golf now for 2 months, I have bought a good set of irons for high handicappers (Cleveland HB3) and would like to buy a driver 3 wood and utility club, could anyone advise on good clubs for a beginner like me. Many thanks.


----------

